# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Αντίσταση αέρα σταθμού κόλησσης

## manos_3

Γεια σας.
Έχω ένα σταθμό κόλησσης AOYUE 968A+ που σταπάτησε να μου θερμένει τον αέρα..Πως μπορώ να καταλάβω ότι είναι η αντίσταση του αέρα καμμένη και που μπορώ να τη βρω;Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> 4. Ο μικροεπεξεργαστής ελέγχεται από τον αυτόματο έλεγχο ενός συστήματος θέρμανσης θερμού αέρα, *το οποίο προειδοποιεί τον χρήστη* όταν εμφανίζεται η παλαίωση ή η θραύση της θέρμανσης του πυρήνα.


https://www.aoyue.eu/aoyue-c001-heat...909-90968.html

----------


## sakan89

Σου βγάζει κάποια ένδειξη στο display ?  Εδώ στο * μάνιουαλ* έχει δύο περιπτώσεις όπου δεν βγάζει θερμό αέρα ή δεν ρυθμίζεται η θερμοκρασία. Άνοιξε το και δες  εσωτερικά μήπως υπάρχει κάτι άλλο  και δεν είναι το θερμαντικό απο το χερούλι.   Το ανταλλακτικό για τον θερμό αέρα είναι *αυτό.*

----------


## biomed

λύσε το heating element και δες αν κάπου είναι κομμένη η σπιράλ αντίσταση

----------


## manos_3

Καλησπέρα παιδιά...Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.
Έλυσα την αντίσταση...ορίστε και φωτογραφία:

IMG_20181005_200800.jpg

Στο πάνω μέρος της είχε κοπεί το συρματάκι...
Εγώ το ένωσα(υποτίθεται το μπέρδεψα λίγο για να πιάσει).
Εκεί που είναι ο κονέκτορας ο λευκός μετράω 100 Ω. Αυτή είναι η αντίσταση του σύρματος
.Εκεί που είναι τα δυο ξεγυμνωμένα καλώδια μετράω 2Ω που αυξάνονται ανεβάζοντας τη θερμοκρασία του θερμίστορ στο πάνω μερος της αντίστασης.
Σύνδεσα πάλι πίσω την αντισταση αλλά δεν θερμένεται όπως και πριν. 
Κανονικά στην είσοδο του κονέκτορα δεν πρέπει να έχω 230V;;
Έχει και κάτι σαν ασφαλιαντίσταση με κωδικό BW-9700 250V 5A 95 C την οποία δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να τη τσεκάρω...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Εγώ το ένωσα(υποτίθεται το μπέρδεψα *λίγο* για να πιάσει).


 Στρίψε το καλά το σύρμα με μυτοτσίμπιδο 


> δεν πρέπει να έχω 230V;;


 γιατί αν δεν πιάνει καλά το σύρμα έχεις πτώση απόδοσης .



> Έχει και κάτι σαν ασφαλιαντίσταση με κωδικό BW-9700 250V 5A 95 C την οποία δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να τη τσεκάρω...


Θερμική προστασίας στους 95C , σαν το κλίξον on - cut off , λογικά αν ζεσταίνει έστω λίγο η αντίσταση δεν φταίει η θερμική προστασία .

----------


## manos_3

> Στρίψε το καλά το σύρμα με μυτοτσίμπιδο  γιατί αν δεν πιάνει καλά το σύρμα έχεις πτώση απόδοσης .
> 
> Θερμική προστασίας στους 95C , σαν το κλίξον on - cut off , λογικά αν ζεσταίνει έστω λίγο η αντίσταση δεν φταίει η θερμική προστασία .




Το έχω στρίψει καλά με το μυτοτσίμπιδο και κάνει επαφή από άκρη σε άκρη το σύρμα ενώ πριν δεν έκανε. Η αντίσταση όμως δε ζεσταίνει καθόλου...Αν δεν ζεσταίνει καθόλου φταίει η θερμική προστασία; Ή κάτι άλλο εντός του σταθμού;Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το έχω στρίψει καλά με το μυτοτσίμπιδο και κάνει επαφή από άκρη σε άκρη το σύρμα ενώ πριν δεν έκανε. Η αντίσταση όμως δε ζεσταίνει καθόλου...Αν δεν ζεσταίνει καθόλου φταίει η θερμική προστασία; Ή κάτι άλλο εντός του σταθμού;Ευχαριστώ!





> SOLUTIO
> N: 
> The thermal sensor may be broken and needs to be 
> replaced.


 Εδώ λέει ότι ο θερμικός αισθητήρας ασφαλείας όταν ενεργοποιηθεί έστω μια φορά , πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί , οπότε λογικά αν τον μετρήσεις ωμικά θα δεις ότι δεν έχει συνέχεια .

----------


## biomed

το ειχα κανει και στον δικό μου σταθμό μήπως και δουλέψει αλλα ακόμη και με καλο στρίψιμο μεταξύ των κομμένων τμημάτων δεν δούλεψε ποτέ, το αντικατέστησα με καινούριο γνήσιο και δουλεύει άψογα απο τότε. οταν το αλλάξεις πρόσεξε στην συναρμολόγηση το γυάλινο κυλινδράκι που βρίσκεται στο εσωτερικό του μεταλλικού τμήματος του πιστολιού να είναι στη θέση του προς αποφυγή ένωσης της καινούριας αντίστασης με το εξωτερικό μεταλλικό τμήμα

----------


## manos_3

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια σας.Θα παραγγείλω νέο ανταλλακτικό να μη παιδεύομαι.Ξέρετε αν υπάρχει κάπου εδώ Ελλάδα;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://www.telephoneplus.gr/product...ering_Stations

----------

manos_3 (09-10-18)

----------


## manos_3

Ήρθε η αντίσταση ,αλλάχτηκε αλλά καμία διαφορά...δε θερμαίνεται καθόλου...τι να κάνω τώρα;

----------


## manos_3

Επισκευάστηκε παιδιά...Ήταν μία καμμένη βαττική αντίσταση. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h6hXobEjkA

----------

